# Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar



> Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen im Wortlaut auch auf  unseren Seiten.
> Quelle:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
> 
> ...




Erweiterung vom 23.01. 12Uhr 26


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Ich bin sowas von gespannt, was da zu der GmbH so gesagt wird. Wahrscheinlich kommen so wirre Informationen, die dort kein Delegierter halbwegs nachvollziehen kann...

Dann soll bei der GmbH auch gleich mal eine GuV Rechnung offengelegt werden und die Löhne und zwar wer in welcher Höhe was bekommt.

Edit: "verdient" durch "bekommt" ersetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Naja, bis jetzt ists ja nur ein Antrag, der noch genehmigt werden muss.

Und so wie man bisher die Mauscheltruppe um den VDSF-Bund mit Bayern, Schleswig-Holstein etc. kennen gelernt hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die alles versuchen werden, um diesen Antrag zu kippen.

Schade, dass unsere Fragen nicht gleich in den Antrag eingearbeitet wurden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256602


;.-)))))


----------



## Wegberger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Hallo,

ich wette, dass dort nichts Neues gesagt wird ! 

Sondern die Devise sein wird, dass alles was die LV wissen dürfen gesagt und veröffentlich wurde und somit das Thema für den BV durch ist!

Somit wird der BV die Getreuen nicht noch verprellen und die Stimmen von NDS sind eh nicht eingeplant.

*Spannend ist allerdings die Frage, ob der BV zwischenzeitlich eine 75 % +1 Stimme organisieren konnte? Gibt es hier seriöse Prognosen?*


LG
aus dem Westen


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Wollte ich gerade schreiben Thomas, 
NUR EIN ANTRAG
Sehen wir einmal, ob der überhaupt zur Tagesordnung stattgegeben bzw. mit Mehrheit beschlossen wird ? Ich kenne so etwas aus Vereinen und Landesverbänden ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Eben, siehe oben:
Mauscheltruppe..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Aber umso höher schätze ich inzwischen den LSFV-NDS, der trotz aller Anfeindungen der Mauscheltruppe nicht nachgeben und endlich wissen will, was da gespielt wird.

Dass die beiden Bundesverbände ihre Mauscheleien nicht preisgeben wollen, ist eines.


Dass es aber den LV, die der (w)irren Initiative angehören und die für die (Kon)Fusion stimmten, anscheinend auch egal ist, was die Bundesverbände mit der von den Anglern über die Vereinsbeiträge abgepressten Kohle eigentlich machen, zeigt nur, dass die selber wohl auch genügend Leichen im Keller haben...........

*Es ist eine Schande!!!*

Und mein ausdrücklicher Respekt nochmals für den LSFV-NDS!


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Bis jetzt wurden doch diejenigen, die gewagt haben, Fragen zur VdSF-GmbH zu stellen, ungerechtfertigter Weise vor Gericht gezerrt. Warum sollte sich da jetzt plötzlich was dran ändern???


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

;-)))))))))))))))
Man weiss ja, wies ausging - Hornberger Schießen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Jede Wette, dass die beiden Bundesverbände nicht die Hosen runterlassen. 

Es wäre ein Novum in der Verbandsgeschichte, wenn derart brisante Themen diskutiert würden. Insbesondere das Geschehen um die VDSF-GmbH wird ja derart versteckt gehalten, dass man um diverse Spekulationen gar nicht herumkommt.

Ergo gehe ich davon aus, dass der Antrag abgelehnt wird. 

Dann bin ich aber gewaltig auf die Reaktion der Niedersachsen gespannt.

Wenn die auch den sicher nachfolgenden Schriftverkehr offenlegen, ist das ein endgültiger und klarer Beweis, dass es denen nicht (nur) um die eigene Haut geht, sondern dort grundsätzlich gegen diese Mauscheltruppe vorgegangen wird. 

Noch bin ich etwas skeptisch, denn da steht ja auch VDSF drauf. Vielleicht ist aber mal was vernünftiges drin.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jede Wette, dass die beiden Bundesverbände nicht die Hosen runterlassen.
> 
> Es wäre ein Novum in der Verbandsgeschichte, wenn derart brisante Themen diskutiert würden. Insbesondere das Geschehen um die VDSF-GmbH wird ja derart versteckt gehalten, dass man um diverse Spekulationen gar nicht herumkommt.
> 
> ...



Ohne Ironie: Das Ganze ist für die Betroffenen nicht dazu geeignet, gut zu schlafen. Ich kenne persönlich zwei Leute, die nur darauf warten, einigen Leuten da rechtlich einen Strick draus zu drehen. Und die haben privat genug Geld in der Portokasse.

Nicht dass ich da jemanden bedaure, aber die Situation ist schon verzwickt.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mein ausdrücklicher Respekt nochmals für den LSFV-NDS!


Dem schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an! #6


----------



## daci7 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

#v "Tatatataaaaa" |schild-g#v
Da bin ich aber mal auf Reaktionen gespannt!

Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass man einen Antrag dazu stellen muss etwas offen zu legen was für einen mögliche Fusion so exorbitant wichtig ist... wie sollte man überhaupt nur darüber nachdenken zu fusionieren geschweige denn über eine Fusion entscheiden wenn solche brisanten Themen nicht geklärt werden?! Man stelle sich gleiche Situation mal in der Wirtschaft vor ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



daci7 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich gleiche Situation mal in der Wirtschaft vor ...



Genau weil man sich das nicht vorstellen kann, haben die Leute keine Karriere in der Wirtschaft gemacht, sondern sind auf Zwangsabgaben von Zwangsmitgliedern angewiesen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Genau weil man sich das nicht vorstellen kann, haben die Leute keine Karriere in der Wirtschaft gemacht, sondern sind auf Zwangsabgaben von Zwangsmitgliedern angewiesen.


 

Und mussten bestimmt schon im Kindergarten alleine spielen und haben 50 Jahre darauf gewartet, "Macht" zu haben- dann kann man verstehen, warum alle an ihren Posten kleben und endlich mal "Bestimmer" sein wollen :q. Traurig aber wahr. Das schlimmste daran ist doch, dass ich das alles hier ein wenig ins Lächerliche ziehe, aber mir eigentlich zum weinen zumute ist.

Dank an den LSFV NDS! Und die anderen Verbände wie z.B. SH etc. schauen mit ihren Delegierten weiterhin tatenlos zu.

Ist das ignorieren dieser Fakten eigentlich schon Vorsatz????


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Trifft aber trotzdem den Kern des Problems.

Und auch wenn das noch so bitter ist, ich kann auch über die Leute lachen. 
Aber dank der Büttenredner ist für die Anglerschaft eben jeden Tag Karneval. Das ist einerder wenigen schönen Punkte an dem Verbandsdrama.


----------



## mathei (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Genau weil man sich das nicht vorstellen kann, haben die Leute keine Karriere in der Wirtschaft gemacht, sondern sind auf Zwangsabgaben von Zwangsmitgliedern angewiesen.


 
quasi gez für angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> quasi gez für angler



Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
Meines Wissens hat der LSFV-NDS auch mit die niedrigsten Landesverbandsgebühren (soweit ich weiss, 2,50/Jahr/Mitglied).....

Man könnte also als Verband viel für Angler tun mit viel weniger Geld, als manche andere verprassen (ich habe gehört, es gibt sogar relativ kleine Verbände, die sogar zwei Geschäftsführer von der Kohle der Angler bezahlen)...

Die dann auch noch vielleicht verhindern, dass über Finanzen des Bundesverbandes auf der Mitgliederversammlung gesprochen wird. .

Ihr bezahlt mehr als 2,50 Landesverbandsbeitrag??
Selber schuld.......................................




Wie gesagt:
 Mein ausdrücklicher Respekt nochmals für den LSFV-NDS!


----------



## smithie (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



daci7 schrieb:


> [...] wie sollte man überhaupt nur darüber nachdenken zu fusionieren geschweige denn über eine Fusion entscheiden wenn solche brisanten Themen nicht geklärt werden?! [...]


ganz einfach, in dem ich mich darauf zurückziehe zu sagen: die bekommen das Geld, wie im Verschmelzungsvertrag drinnen steht und damit müssen sie auskommen.
Die Planung/Gelderverteilung kann man dann machen, wenn fusioniert wurde und man weiß, wie viel Geld man genau zum ausgeben hat.
[ist nicht meine Argumentation ich gebe nur sinngem. wieder]


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und die anderen Verbände wie z.B. SH etc. schauen mit ihren Delegierten weiterhin tatenlos zu.
> 
> Ist das ignorieren dieser Fakten eigentlich schon Vorsatz????



Nein, die schauen nicht tatenlos zu sondern ignorieren entweder vorsätzlich die von NDS offen gelegten Fakten oder schwelgen sich weiter in Unkenntnis darüber.
Im SH-Forum ist doch klar Stellung bezogen wollen, was mit den Delegierten deutlich mehrheitlich beschlossen wurde: Wir ziehen die Fusion durch, gucken was draus wird und entscheiden dann, ob wir weiter mitmischen oder nicht.

Also reiner Opportunismus zugunsten des eigenen Landesverbandes! Soviel zu den Luftfloskeln "einheitlich" und  "gemeinsam", die immer so gerne kolportiert werden.

Das Schlimme ist nicht nur, dass man darüber Witze machen kann und es ins Lächerliche zieht, sondern dass man diese Reaktion in der jetzigen Situation sogar menschlich nachvollziehen kann. Wenn man vor der Wahl steht, dass Visionäre zu tun, weil es richtig sein könnte, oder es zu lassen, weil es falsch sein könnte, dann ist es leicht, eben gar nichts zu tun, weil man dann auch erstmal nichts falsch macht. Und da jeder Zug, egal in welche Richtung, bekanntermaßen nur sehr sehr langsam ins Rollen kommen wird, ist es problemlos möglich, dann später noch aufzuspringen.
In S-H hofft man doch darauf, die designierte neue Bundesvorsitzende als Einheimische schon in die S-H-genehme Richtung schubsen zu können. Das Thema hatten wir doch schon (kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände).
Was man dabei offensichtlich außer Acht lässt, ist -kann jeder nachvollziehen, der als Kind die Augsburger Puppenkiste geguckt hat- die Tatsache, dass man bei jeder Marionette vernünftig an allen Strippen ziehen muss, um sie was Gescheites darstellen zu lassen. Auf die ulkigen Verrenkungen, die wir sehen werden, wenn z.B. Braun den rechten Arm, Heldt die Beine und Brillowski das rechte Bein und ein DAVler die linke Seite von der Puppe steuert, kann man ja nur gespannt sein...

Und zu allem Überfluss wird der bisher einzige Visionär in dieser Runde, der tatsächlich nicht nur eine konkrete Vorstellung von sauberer Verbandsarbeit hat, sondern sich mit voller Kraft und Initiative dafür stark macht, diese Sauberkeit in einen zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband zu tragen, entweder ignoriert oder offen angefeindet.

Das VdSF-Präsidium und allen voran der alternde zukünftige Ex-Präsident hat auf Basis dieses Antrags tatsächlich die riesige Chance, nach allem was geschehen ist, das Gesicht und den allerletzen verbliebenen Krümel Würde zu retten, indem es diesem Antrag vorbehaltlos nachgibt und den 15.02. zu einer offenen Sachdiskussion unter Vorlage der längst fälligen einfachen Antworten auf genauso einfache Fragen werden zu lassen.
Wenn auch diese Chance nicht genutzt, sondern erneut abgelehnt wird, dann müsste auch dem allerletzten Zweifler klar sein, dass die Gründe für Untergrundmauscheleien und dem Versteckthalten von Informationen so schwerwiegend sein müssen, dass man dafür auch jede verbliebene (?) Glaubwürdigkeit aufgibt.
Der nächste Schritt der Niedersachsen könnte dann eigentlich nur noch sein, die bestehenden Verdachtsmomente zu konkretisieren und zwecks Aufklärung den zuständigen Behörden zuzuleiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> ganz einfach, in dem ich mich darauf zurückziehe zu sagen: die bekommen das Geld, wie im Verschmelzungsvertrag drinnen steht und damit müssen sie auskommen.



Und damit den Hinweis den Wirtschaftsprüfers vom VDSF ignoriert, dass eine VORHERIGE solide Aufstellung und Haushaltsplanung zur Sicherung der Vereinsvermögen unbedngt NOTWENDIG sei!..


----------



## smithie (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> Das VdSF-Präsidium und allen voran der alternde zukünftige Ex-Präsident  hat auf Basis dieses Antrags tatsächlich die riesige Chance, nach allem  was geschehen ist, das Gesicht und den allerletzen verbliebenen Krümel  Würde zu retten, indem es diesem Antrag vorbehaltlos nachgibt und den  15.02. zu einer offenen Sachdiskussion unter Vorlage der längst fälligen  einfachen Antworten auf genauso einfache Fragen werden zu lassen.


Na da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Tagesordnung für den 15.2. aussieht... ;-)



> Und damit den Hinweis den Wirtschaftsprüfers vom VDSF ignoriert, dass  eine VORHERIGE solide Aufstellung und Haushaltsplanung zur Sicherung der  Vereinsvermögen unbedngt NOTWENDIG sei!..


Ach komm, was weiß so ein Wirtschaftsprüfer schon... 

PS: können wir einen "Sarcasm" Smilie bekommen (a là Sheldon)? ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> PS: können wir einen "Sarcasm" Smilie bekommen (a là Sheldon)? ;-)


Wir haben doch auch den Kotzsmilie schon rausgenommen..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt der Niedersachsen könnte dann eigentlich nur noch sein, die bestehenden Verdachtsmomente zu konkretisieren und zwecks Aufklärung den zuständigen Behörden zuzuleiten.




Dieser Schritt ist im Falle einer Fusion sogar unabdingbar.

Bei allem Reformwillen und allen guten Gedanken, wird es für die Niedersachsen in Zukunft unmöglich sein, sich gegenüber der eigenen Landespolitik gegen so unsinnige Gesetze wie z.B. die Entnahmepflicht zu wehren, wenn diese im Rest der Republik überall oder überwiegend gesetzlich verankert ist.

Die diesbezüglich beispiellose Naivität, wie sie ein Herr Vollborn im SH-Forum verbreitet, mit der irrigen Ansicht, dass Entwicklungen in anderen Bundesländern niemals auf das eigene durchschlagen können, wird zu einem bösen Erwachen führen. 

In so fern kann es uns allen nur darum gehen, *diese* Fusion zu verhindern. Sei es im Vorfeld bei der anstehenden Presswahl, oder im Nachgang mit juristischen Mitteln. 

Und daher bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass sich die der Fusion zustimmenden Funktionäre bereits heute um eine wirklich gute Rechtschutzversicherung kümmern sollten. Denn (angebliche oder tatsächliche) Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> Denn (angebliche oder tatsächliche) Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.


Sie werden es wissen!!

Denn neben den angeschriebenen beiden Bundesverbänden (selbstverständlich keine Antwort, war ja auch nicht erwartet), werde ich  ebenso selbstverständlich noch alle Landes- und Spartenverbände in VDSF und DAV über die noch offenen Fragen zu den Finanzen informieren. 

Eben dass NIEMAND im Nachgang sagen kann, er wäre NICHT informiert gewesen.

Und um damit für den eventuellen Fall der Fälle Fahrlässigkeit auszuschliessen und es so sicher zum Vorsatz zu machen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256602


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieser Schritt ist im Falle einer Fusion sogar unabdingbar.
> 
> Bei allem Reformwillen und allen guten Gedanken, wird es für die Niedersachsen in Zukunft unmöglich sein, sich gegenüber der eigenen Landespolitik gegen so unsinnige Gesetze wie z.B. die Entnahmepflicht zu wehren, wenn diese im Rest der Republik überall oder überwiegend gesetzlich verankert ist.
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat

Ich denke, die Delegierten werden ganz beruhigt schlafen können.
Die Abstimmung geschieht 
1. im Einklang mit der Versammlung/ Abstimmung in den Landesverbänden
2. im Einklang mit der Satzung
3. Beweis denen erstmal ein Vergehen. Ein öffentliches Interesse wird aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht vorherrschen.

Desweiteren ist man in der Regel über den Verband/ Verein versichert.

Und bei einer möglichen Insolvenzverschleppung ist der Vorstand bzw. Geschäftsführer des Bundesverbandes Rechenschaft schuldig.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Hallo,



> Sie werden es wissen!!


was soll dieser Antrag denn ? Aus meiner Sicht ist es eine Wahrung der Formalismen und Rahmenbedingungen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Könnte denn ein jetziges "rein Tisch" machen wirklich die Wunden heilen, das Mißtrauen wegfegen, eine (Ab)stimmung zur Fusion ändern ?

Der im Raum stehende Vorwurf, die "Gegner" hätten sich ja nicht offiziel zur Wort gemeldet -> wird jetzt Genüge geleistet.
Selbst wenn umfangreiches Material zu dem Tagesordnungspunkt auf den Tisch kommen würde, wer könnte tatsächlich dies in der kürze der Zeit sichten, prüfen und bewerten?

Der für mich einzige spannende Punkt am 15.02. ist und bleibt, ob der BV die 75%+1Stimme zusammen bekommt oder nicht!?

Eine Aufarbeitung der Vergangenheit wird bestenfalls erst dann, bei eine erneuten Niederlage des BV, beginnen können - alles andere ist Schattenboxen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll dieser Antrag denn ? Aus meiner Sicht ist es eine Wahrung der Formalismen und Rahmenbedingungen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> ...




Fakt ist doch, die Landesverbände möchten eine Fusion der Bundesverbände.
Dies kann man nur erreichen wenn alle Seiten einen Schritt aufeinander zugehen.
Der Antrag des LSFV ist keine Formalie sondern eine Aufforderung an den Bundesverband die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen.

Warum hat der LSFV Nds diese Anträge nicht lange vorher gestellt?
Oder hat er dies und es wurde nur nicht veröffentlicht?

An diesem Gemauschel hat auch der LSFV Nds einen ganz erheblichen Teil der Schuld.
Viel zu spät ist man an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Lasst euch von euren VDSF-Landesverbänden die Protokolle geben.
Der LSFV-NDS hatte in Verbandsausschusssitzungen schon lange und mehrfach dieses Thema auf den Tisch gebracht und wollte ja auch eine Verbandsausschusssitzung zum Thema Finanzen *vor* der Mitgliederversammlung.

Da dies wohl verhindert wurde, wurde dann wohl eben dieser öffentliche Weg über die Mitgliederversammlung gegangen..

Aktuelle Reaktion zum Antrag seitens Mohnert hier:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wegberger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Hallo,



> Dies kann man nur erreichen wenn alle Seiten einen Schritt aufeinander zugehen.


soviel zu dem Thema....|kopfkrat

Es geht nur und alleine um eine Kampfabstimmung! und somit ist für mich der einzige spannende Punkt am 15.02. , ob der BV die 75%+1Stimme zusammen bekommt oder nicht!?

und 

was der DAV dann noch macht ?


----------



## basslawine (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Zitat Antwortschreiben  M.:
"...auf der anderen Seite
aber darauf gebaut wird, dass alle durchgesetzten Forderungen der Angler in Berlin und
Brüssel automatisch auch denen zu Gute kommen, die keinen Beitrag leisten. Das ist nicht
ganz fair."

eigentlich wollte ich ja mal ne Zeit lang nur still genießen und nichts schreiben, aber das schlägt ja wohl dem Fass den Boden aus!!!#q
hoffentlich lässt mir dieser Verband weder jetzt noch in Zukunft jemals wieder was "zu Gute kommen"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Meine Vermutung ist ja nicht umsonst kompletter Realitätsverlust..


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Also wer nach dieser Antwort von Mohnert immer noch glaubt, dass das Präsidium des VdSF...

ach, lassen wir's, es ist einfach nur beschämend und traurig.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lasst euch von euren VDSF-Landesverbänden die Protokolle geben.
> Der LSFV-NDS hatte in Verbandsausschusssitzungen schon lange und mehrfach dieses Thema auf den Tisch gebracht und wollte ja auch eine Verbandsausschusssitzung zum Thema Finanzen *vor* der Mitgliederversammlung.
> 
> Da dies wohl verhindert wurde, wurde dann wohl eben dieser öffentliche Weg über die Mitgliederversammlung gegangen..
> ...



Der (mein)  Landesverband wird Dir einen Husten.

Dieser ist ja nicht mal in der Lage umfassend und korrekt ALLE organsierten Angler zu informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Selber schuld wenn ihr dann solche Leute wählt und bezahlt .....


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selber schuld wenn ihr dann solche Leute wählt und bezahlt .....



Wissen wir alle. 
Ein alter Hut.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Der Brief von P. Mohnert ist Geil.
Die Ansprache strotzt vor Gesülze, die Anrede in der dritten Person #6.

Allg. gesagt, ein Beamter hätte es weniger besser hinbekommen. 
(Nicht persönlich gegen Beamte)

Ich bin auf die Antwort von Herrn W. Klasing und Team gespannt.

Normalerweise kann man nach dem Brief nur die Segelstreichen.

Das Thema Bilanz 2012, da muss ich Herrn Mohnert leider Recht geben.
Diese Dinger brauchen immer ihre Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Offtopic an:



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wissen wir alle.
> Ein alter Hut.


Dass Du das weisst und begriffen hast ist mir klar und ich  entschuldige mich dafür, dass Du trotzdem leiden musst - aber es gibt ja immer viele stille (auch immer viele neue) Mitleser hier..

Und nur steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....................

Offtopic aus...............


----------



## GandRalf (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Auch ein netter Auszug:



> Wir schauen trotz dieser neuen Lage sehr optimistisch auf den 15.02.2013 und haben uns
> bei allen Landesverbänden zu bedanken, die sowohl in der Vorbereitung der letzten
> Jahreshauptversammlung am 17.11.2012, als auch nunmehr in der Vorbereitung der
> außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung am 15.02.2013 alle Kräfte mobilisiert haben, um die
> ...



|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Auch bezüglich des Antrages von LSFV Nds hat wohl Herr Mohnert Recht.
Anträge die nicht dem Tagesordnungspunkten entsprechen brauchen nicht zugelassen zu werden.
Ebenso brauchen Anträge die nicht schriftlich eingehen
 (siehe VDSF Satzung ?), also incl. Unterschrift nicht zugelassen werden.
Anders sehe es aus wenn der LSFV Nds diesen schriftl. Antrag per PDF im Email Anhang geschickt hätte  (denke ich).


----------



## smithie (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Wie ist eigentlich der ausdrückliche Hinweis auf die (Be)Nennung der Deligierten für Berlin zu verstehen?

? Will man wissen wer kommt um diejenigen vorher noch zu bearbeiten

? Will man hier irgendwas an der Stimmberechtigung der Niedersachsen rütteln

? Ich weiß wo Dein Haus wohnt, also stimme richtig ab......


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch bezüglich des Antrages von LSFV Nds hat wohl Herr Mohnert Recht.
> Anträge die nicht dem tagesordnungspunkten entsprechen brauchen nicht zugelassen zu werden.
> Ebenso brauchen Anträge die nicht schriftlich eingehen
> (siehe VDSF Satzung ?), also incl. Unterschrift nicht zugelassen werden.
> Anders sehe es aus wenn der LSFV Nds diesen schriftl. Antrag per PDF im Email Anhang geschickt hätte  (denke ich).



Ich traue da diesbezüglich eher denen aus NDS wie denen im Bundesverband..

Schliesslich waren auch z. B. die Revisionen des Bundesverbandes in den letzten Jahren  nicht satzungskonform..

Und warte daher mal in Ruhe die Antwort von NDS ab, welche die sicherlich auch veröffentlichen werden, wenn sie glaubwürdig bleiben wollen..


----------



## Wegberger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Hallo,



> Wie ist eigentlich der ausdrückliche Hinweis auf die (Be)Nennung der Deligierten für Berlin zu verstehen?
> ? Will man wissen wer kommt um diejenigen vorher noch zu bearbeiten
> ? Will man hier irgendwas an der Stimmberechtigung der Niedersachsen rütteln
> ? Ich weiß wo Dein Haus wohnt, also stimme richtig ab...... 	  	*Heute* 13:14



Ich denke, wenn im November Diffamierungen, Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen an der Tagesordnung waren (lt. NDS HP) dann kann man sich jetzt jegliches Szenario vorstellen.|uhoh:


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke, wenn im November Diffamierungen, Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen an der Tagesordnung waren (lt. NDS HP) dann kann man sich jetzt jegliches Szenario vorstellen.|uhoh:



Dieser Tatbestand wurde nicht nur von Nds bestätigt.
Diverse andere Vereine haben sich dazu auch öffentlich ausgelassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Das Antwort Schreiben ist der absolute Hammer.

So ein Drohender Unterton...statt sich mal um die wichtigen Fakten zu kümmern. Ernsthaft, das solche Leute seit Jahrzehnten nichts auf die Reihe bekommen ist doch kein Wunder.

Das sich die Landesverbände sowas gefallen lassen hingegen schon.

Und die Sache mit der GmbH. Da muss ja mächtig was falsch laufen, wenn da so eine Geheimniskrämerei drim gemacht wird. Da bleibt einem ja nichts über, als von den unmöglichsten Machenschaften auszugehen.

Ich denke hier ist jedem klar, wozu das GmbH Konstrukt dient. 

Irgendwie kommt mir grad das Lied in den Sinn. Hat aber rein garnichts mit der GmbH zu tun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZolhP_BENw


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ebenso brauchen Anträge die nicht schriftlich eingehen
> (siehe VDSF Satzung ?), also incl. Unterschrift nicht zugelassen werden.
> Anders sehe es aus wenn der LSFV Nds diesen schriftl. Antrag per PDF im Email Anhang geschickt hätte  (denke ich).



Laut Homepage von Nds. ging der per Fax an den VDSF. 
Da in der Antwort darauf noch nicht eingegangen wurde, scheinen die noch nicht ihr Fax besucht zu haben. In der Antwort wird immer von Email gesprochen und ob das ausreicht, aber, ich zitiere von der Homepage von Nds. 





> Zur Information für unsere  Mitgliedsvereine veröffentlichen wir den nachfolgenden Text, der am  18.01.2013 *per Fax an die VDSF-Geschäftsstelle* und *per E-Mail an das  VDSF-Präsidium und an die LV-Präsidenten/LV-Vorsitzende der VDSF  Landesverbände *gesendet wurde.



Also ist die Email nur zur schnellen Info einzelner, das Fax ist wohl der entscheidende Punkt, auf den aber nicht einmal in der Antwort eingegangen wird. Sollte die Prüfung also ergeben das die Email nicht reicht, dann bleibt immer noch zu prüfen wie es mit einem Fax ist. Und das Fax hat sicher eine Unterschrift, auf jeden Fall liegt es ja auch schriftlich auf Papier vor. 

Abgesehen davon ist es doch schon mal schön das in dem Schreiben von Herrn Mohnert ausdrücklich bestätigt wird das er die Email am 18.01, dem laut seinem Schreiben letzten Tag für einen fristgerechten Antrag, erhalten und gelesen hat. Bleibt eben nur die Frage ob ein Antrag in dieser Form zulässig ist. Das er fristgerecht eingegangen ist steht ja fest.

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Da ja ein Landesverband, der beim letzten Mal pro Fusion gestimmt hat, nun raus ist, wieviel Stimmen wird es denn dann theoretisch (sprich Stimmen letztes Mal - die jetzt fehlenden) am Stichtag geben. Auf jeden Fall sollten dann ja deutlich weniger Gegenstimmen als beim letzten Mal reichen, da die Anzahl der Gesamtstimmen sich ja verringert hat.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Laut Homepage von Nds. ging der per Fax an den VDSF.
> Da in der Antwort darauf noch nicht eingegangen wurde, scheinen die noch nicht ihr Fax besucht zu haben. In der Antwort wird immer von Email gesprochen und ob das ausreicht, aber, ich zitiere von der Homepage von Nds.
> 
> Also ist die Email nur zur schnellen Info einzelner, das Fax ist wohl der entscheidende Punkt, auf den aber nicht einmal in der Antwort eingegangen wird. Sollte die Prüfung also ergeben das die Email nicht reicht, dann bleibt immer noch zu prüfen wie es mit einem Fax ist. Und das Fax hat sicher eine Unterschrift, auf jeden Fall liegt es ja auch schriftlich auf Papier vor.
> ...



Per Fax? Na dann!
Bei dem "Schneechaos" haben wohl die Angestellten des VDSF Schneefrei bekommen. :g

Der Brief von Herrn Mohnert ist einfach nur peinlich.
Man muss sich schämen solch einen Menschen als Bundesvorsitzenden zu haben.

In der freien Wirtschaft nix geworden, in der Partei nix geworden, da bleibt nur noch der Verein...oder wie?


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In der freien Wirtschaft nix geworden, in der Partei nix geworden, da bleibt nur noch der Verein...oder wie?



Der Brief zeigt einmal mehr, das dein (und unser aller) Punkt leider zu 100% zutrifft.

Ich bin trotzdem verwundert, das die anderen "Landesfürsten" sich sowas gefallen lassen.

Ich meine, es ist doch ganz klar, dass die Denke "entweder mit uns, oder gegen uns" ist und jegliche kritische Fragen als Majestätsbeleidigung angesehen werden.

So blöd kann man doch garnicht sein und nicht erkennen, das man selber bei kritischen Punken ein Problem bekommt.

Und diese Einschüchterungsmentalität scheint sich auch durch das gesamte Konstrukt zu ziehen. Erinnert mich mehr an den Iran oder Nordkorea, anstatt an einen Verein/Verband in einem demokratischen Land. Peinlich.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Dieser Antwortbrief von Mohnert verursacht mehr Fremdschämgefühle als jede Dschungelcamp-Folge!
#d


----------



## Jose (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Ernsthaft, das solche Leute seit Jahrzehnten nichts auf die Reihe bekommen ist doch kein Wunder...



Das ist falsch, falscher geht es gar nicht!

wenn ich mir die entwicklung vom anbeginn meiner anglerschaft als verbandsfreier anschaue, dann sehe ich doch so einiges, was die auf die reihe bekommen haben. leider!

immerhin haben die es (fast!) geschafft, sich als "vertreter aller deutschen(!) angler" in die dicken sessel zu zwängen.
und dort pupsen die dann auch kräftig rum als die wahren gurus. wir aber wissen, eher kängurus, große sprünge mit leerem beutel.


kurz gesagt, die reihe, auf die die deiner meinung nach nix bekommen haben, die sieht für mich aus wie der stacheldraht um das "freie wasser". 
ein mächtiger verband eben, mehr "deutsch" als "angler".



ps: sorry @Allrounder27, hab dich wohl verstanden, deine vorgabe war aber einfach zu gut :m


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dieser Antwortbrief von Mohnert verursacht mehr Fremdschämgefühle als jede Dschungelcamp-Folge!
> #d


 
Das trifft es leider sehr genau. Die Peinlichkeiten übertreffen in Maß und Form bei Weitem das, weswegen der Vorgänger des Präsidenten aus dem Amt gedrängt wurde.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Nochmal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt: dem Antrag auf Informationen über die Finanzen von VDSF und GmbH.

Diese "Anträge" abzuschmettern qua Geschäftsordnung oder mit der Mehrheit der Gleichgültigen ist zwar ein beliebtes Verfahren. Gleichwohl bestehen Informations- und Auskunftsansprüche auch im Rahmen des Minderheitenschutzes, d.h. selbst wenn eine Mehrheit dafür stimmt, diese Information bestimmten Mitgliedern nicht zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Notfalls müssen diese Ansprüche gerichtlich durchgesetzt werden im Rahmen eines privatrechtlichen Klageverfahrens gegen das geschäftsführende VDSF-Präsidium und gegen die zur fraglichen Zeit im Amt befindlichen Geschäftsführer der GmbH.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt: dem Antrag auf Informationen über die Finanzen von VDSF und GmbH.
> 
> Diese "Anträge" abzuschmettern qua Geschäftsordnung oder mit der Mehrheit der Gleichgültigen ist zwar ein beliebtes Verfahren. Gleichwohl bestehen Informations- und Auskunftsansprüche auch im Rahmen des Minderheitenschutzes, d.h. selbst wenn eine Mehrheit dafür stimmt, diese Information bestimmten Mitgliedern nicht zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> Notfalls müssen diese Ansprüche gerichtlich durchgesetzt werden im Rahmen eines privatrechtlichen Klageverfahrens gegen das geschäftsführende VDSF-Präsidium und gegen die zur fraglichen Zeit im Amt befindlichen Geschäftsführer der GmbH.




Würde eine erfolgreiche Klage einen evtl. gefassten Beschluß pro Fusion im Nachhinein deswegen anfechtbar machen ?


----------



## smithie (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt: dem Antrag auf Informationen über die Finanzen von VDSF und GmbH.
> 
> Diese "Anträge" abzuschmettern qua Geschäftsordnung oder mit der Mehrheit der Gleichgültigen ist zwar ein beliebtes Verfahren. Gleichwohl bestehen Informations- und Auskunftsansprüche auch im Rahmen des Minderheitenschutzes, d.h. selbst wenn eine Mehrheit dafür stimmt, diese Information bestimmten Mitgliedern nicht zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> Notfalls müssen diese Ansprüche gerichtlich durchgesetzt werden im Rahmen eines privatrechtlichen Klageverfahrens gegen das geschäftsführende VDSF-Präsidium und gegen die zur fraglichen Zeit im Amt befindlichen Geschäftsführer der GmbH.


Solange das VDSF Präsidium nicht durch Beschluss zur Informationsoffenlegung genötigt ist, wird es keine Infos rausgeben.

Ergo bliebe der von Dir skizzierte Weg eines Verfahrens.
Nur wann (also rein zeitlich gesehen im Bezug auf ein evt. Verfahren) wird man dann die Informationen haben?
Wenn der DAFV nach der Fusion Insolvenz angemeldet hat...?!


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Selbst oder gerade dann müssten die Verantwortlichen dafür gerade stehen, falls irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten aufgedeckt werden würden.

Aber zu Ralles Frage:
Das UmwG legt nicht nur fest, welche Daten offen gelegt werden müssen, sondern selbstverständlich auch, dass diese korrekt und vollständig sein müssen. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist oder wenn nur der Verdacht besteht, dass dies nicht der Fall ist, ist die Fusion in jedem Fall anfechtbar. 
Es ist derzeit auch noch nicht abschließend klar, ob eine erneute Abstimmung ohne Veränderung der Voraussetzungen, die im November zur Ablehnung geführt haben, überhaupt rechtswirksam sein kann. Somit wird es nach dem 15.02. noch genügen Anfechtungsgründe geben.
Fragt sich nur, ob und von wem diese dann juristisch ausgespielt werden.
Genauso finde ich es fraglich, ob und was das dann bringen sollte. Das Chaos ist so oder so vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Die VDSF-Justitiarin hat ja nicht umsonst vor vielen juristischen Unwägbarkeiten gewarnt.

Und jede Klage hätte dann ja auch aufschiebende Wirkung, solange die Möglichkeit besteht, dass der Klage nicht nur stattgegeben wird, sondern diese auch am Ende durchkommt und somit die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederverammlung nichtig sind.

> Da zudem die ganzen Revisionen der letzten Jahre beim VDSF nicht satzungsgemäß waren,

> dass relevante Daten und Zahlen nicht, nicht vollständig oder nicht "auffindbar" vorliegen (siehe unsere Fragen zu den Finanzen), 

> die ganzen unbeantworteten Fragen rund um die GmbH, plötzliche Abberufung der GF etc., 

> dass bis dato trotz der klaren Ermahnung des Wirtschaftsprüfers nicht ansatzweise ein gemeinsamer Haushalt zur Sicherung der Vereinsvermögen angefangen wurde, 

> dass nun wieder in Hinterzimmern durch den Rücktritt von Braun ein neuer Vize ausgemauschelt werden muss, 

> dass es interessant sein dürfte, wie man die Entlastung im VDSF fürs letzte Jahr hinkriegen will (oder soll das dann der neue Verband machen?), 

da sind so viele juristische Fallstricke drin, dass da fast jeder klagen könnte.. 


Dass dazu laut Verschmelzungsvertrag wohl alle vom DAV seit 01.01. 2013 vorgenommenen wirtschaftlichen Handlungen als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten sollen (wird da kontrolliert, wenn ja wie) ist da ja nur eine weitere Kleinigkeit ;-))))

Wer als VDSFler da aber noch so doof ist, der (Kon)Fusion noch zuzustimmen, nun ja, der soll halt............

Man kann die Kohle ja wieder bei den Anglen abzocken.....


;-)))))


----------



## smithie (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Da zudem die ganzen Revisionen der letzten Jahre beim VDSF nicht satzungsgemäß waren,


Da war doch irgendwas mit einem notwendigen %-Satz der Beitragseinnahmen, die als Kassenbestand vorhanden sein müssen, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Das hat nix mit der nicht satzungsgemäßen Revision zu tun, das ist die laut Geschäftsordnung vorzuhaltende Liquidität, die man wohl nur durch "schönrechnen" erreicht hat (siehe unsere Fragen zu den Finanzen)...


----------



## smithie (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit der nicht satzungsgemäßen Revision zu tun, das ist die laut Geschäftsordnung vorzuhaltende Liquidität, die man wohl nur durch "schönrechnen" erreicht hat (siehe unsere Fragen zu den Finanzen)...


Ok, ich formuliere um: Warum war die Revision satzungswidrig, ich find's nicht mehr...


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Würde eine erfolgreiche Klage einen evtl. gefassten Beschluß pro Fusion im Nachhinein deswegen anfechtbar machen ?


 
@Ralle:
Das ist juristisch eine andere Kategorie als die, über die ich gesprochen habe. 
Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, gegen einen Fusionsprozess mit rechtlichen Mitteln vorzugehen, wenn dieser verbands- bzw. vereinsrechtswidrig, unter Verstoß gegen die Satzungs- und Verschmelzungsregelungen oder durch "unlautere" Mittel erwirkt ist. Bei eventueller Missachtung von Verfahrens- und Beteiligungsrechten von Delegierten (also unmittelbaren Mitgliedern des Verbandes) wäre eine Anfechtung jedenfalls denkbar, wenn das Abstimmungsergebnis ohne den Verstoß anders ausgefallen wäre. Wird also das Quorum von 75% nur knapp überschritten ist die Gefahr einer Blockierung durch Anfechtungen aus meiner Sicht recht hoch. 
Da stecken insgesamt viele juristische Aspekte drin, die man abstrakt nur schwer behandeln kann. Man müsste die konkreten Vorgänge bewerten, sobald sie eingetreten sind. Ich bin sicher, dass da Prüfungen vorgenommen werden.

Die offenkundige rechtliche "Kippeligkeit" ist die eine Seite. Die andere Seite ist, dass durch die zahlreichen handwerklichen Fehler eine "innere Vereinigung" nicht vorangetrieben wurde, sondern vielmehr zusätzliche Spannungen erzeugt wurden, die die künftige Arbeit des Bundesverbandes auf lange Zeit belasten werden - unabhängig von der bedenklichen finanziellen Lage, die sich ebenfalls negativ auf die Leistungsfähigkeit des Verbandes auswirken wird. Die Strukturmängel, die der neue Verband erbt (Intransparenz, insbesondere im Finanzbereich u.v.a.m.), werden die Handlungsfähigkeit ebenfalls negativ beeinträchtigen.

Das alles wird nicht durch eine einmalige Reparatur aufzufangen sein, sondern jahrelanges Laborieren in kleinsten Schritten nach sich ziehen. Das wäre vermeidbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> Ok, ich formuliere um: Warum war die Revision satzungswidrig, ich find's nicht mehr...


Warum hab ich noch nie geschrieben, nur dass.

Auch Dein LV hat das Protokoll der Sitzung, in der das festgehalten und von den Anwesenden so unterschrieben wurde.
Einfach nachfragen und das "warum" geben lassen...........
Vom 16.11. 2012..............


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Guten Morgen! 

Ich verfolge die Diskussion schon eine Weile. Ich frage mich, ob die anderen LFV´s schon irgendeine Meinung zu der aktuellen Diskussion haben durchblicken lassen? 
Aufklärungsarbet für Angler wird meines Wissens lediglich hier im Anglerboard geleistet (dafür vielen Dank), aber ist dieses Thema so weit verbreitet und spruchreif, dass die Vorsitzenden der übrigen LFV´s 
die Problematik erkennen können und nicht einfach blind ihre Stimme zur Fusion abgeben werden. Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass die Vorsitzenden hier reinschauen, die meisten angeln doch gar nicht. 

Wie würde es sich auswirken, wenn eine Zeitschrift wie die Angelwoche, R&R usw. sich so einem brisanten Thema mal annehmen würden? 

MfG


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Die Landesverbände brauchen den "gemeinen Angler" nicht zu informieren, sondern nur die ihm angeschlossenen Vereine. Du als Einzelangler bist weder Verband organisiert noch Mitglied, dass sind wie gesagt nur die Vereine bzw. Landesverbände. Frag also einen Vereinsvorstand, der muss informieren. Zahlen darfst du aber jedes mal für den Verband über den Verein / Vereine .


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich verfolge die Diskussion schon eine Weile. Ich frage mich, ob die anderen LFV´s schon irgendeine Meinung zu der aktuellen Diskussion haben durchblicken lassen?
> Aufklärungsarbet für Angler wird meines Wissens lediglich hier im Anglerboard geleistet (dafür vielen Dank), aber ist dieses Thema so weit verbreitet und spruchreif, dass die Vorsitzenden der übrigen LFV´s
> ...




Geh mal ganz gelassen davon aus, dass der überwiegende Teil der Funktionäre, so sie denn mit dem Internet umgehen können, hier regelmäßig mitlesen und das das gelesene auch kommuniziert wird.
Das ist nicht gleichbedeutend damit, dass man bereit ist sich den Fakten zu stellen. Und viele werden blind der Fusion zustimmen. Sei es, dass sie endlich mit dem Kram nicht mehr belästigt werden, sei es, weil man verlernt hat sich in einer Opposition zu bewegen.

Die Printmedien haben keinen Ar$ch in der Hose, das sind reine Opportunisten. Die springen nur auf populistische Themen wie den Kormoran an und befriedigen damit das Big-Brother-Syndrom vieler Angler. Vergiss die mal einfach.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände brauchen den "gemeinen Angler" nicht zu informieren, sondern nur die ihm angeschlossenen Vereine. Du als Einzelangler bist weder Verband organisiert noch Mitglied, dass sind wie gesagt nur die Vereine bzw. Landesverbände. Frag also einen Vereinsvorstand, der muss informieren. Zahlen darfst du aber jedes mal für den Verband über den Verein / Vereine .



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Vereine in Mittelfranken mussten 2011 extra Ihre Satzungen ändern lassen. Damit klar hervorgeht, dass jedes aktive Mitglied des Vereins auch Mitglied des Beziksfischereiverbandes ist. Die Mitgliedschaft im Verband erlischt mit der Mitgliedschaft im Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Nur bei euch - in SH z. B. ganz anders.........


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Vereine mussten 2011 extra Ihre Satzungen ändern lassen. Damit klar hervorgeht, dass jedes aktive Mitglied des Vereins auch Mitglied des Verbandes ist. Die Mitgliedschaft im Verband erlischt mit der Mitgliedschaft im Verein.



Jein.

Angler sind keine direkten Mitglieder im Verband. Vereine sind Mitglieder im Landesverband, nicht mal im VDSF-Bundesverband.

Solche Satzungsbestandteile dienen der Rechtmäßigkeit und Absicherung der Erhebung von Verbandsbeiträgen. 

Kein einfacher Angler hat ein Stimmrecht oder sonstige juristische Ansprüche.


Edit: Ach Mann, es geht um Betzirksgruppen. Da mag das anders sein.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Angler sind keine direkten Mitglieder im Verband. Vereine sind Mitglieder im Landesverband, nicht mal im VDSF-Bundesverband.
> 
> ...



Ich darf aber immer im VDSF- Ausweis meine Beitragsmarken kleben obwohl ich kein MItglied dort bin.

:vik:|kopfkrat

Eigentlich müsse es ein Ausweis vom Verein sein.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Moin! 

Jetzt habe ich doch nochmal eine Frage. 
Auf der offiziellen Homepage des Landesfischereiverband Bayern habe ich gerade folgendes gelesen; 

"Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband  von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend  saniert werden. Mehrere VDSF-Landesverbände haben nun im Zusammenhang  mit der geplatzten Fusion die Beendigung ihrer Mitgliedschaft  angekündigt. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass der Thüringische VDSF-Verband ab  1. Januar 2013 und der LFV Bayern ab dem 1. Januar 2014 keine Mitglieder  im VDSF mehr sind, ist es mehr als fraglich, wie der Haushalt saniert  werden soll."
Quelle: http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Vielleicht interpretiere ich das jetzt völlig falsch, aber so wie ich das verstehe haben sich doch nach der Aussage bereits Thüringen und Bayern gegen den VDSF ausgesprochen. Niedersachsen hinterfragt lediglich etwas kritischer. Somit gibt es doch schon ´ne ganze Menge VDSF Kritiker. Welche Auswirkung hätte das auf den 15.02. ? 

Oder bin ich jetzt auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer?



Edit: Auf der Seite des LFV Westfalen schreiben sie, dass Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Baden-Würtemberg ebenfalls ihre Mitgliedschaft gekündigt haben. 
Ich frage mich, was für ein Einfluss hat der VDSF überhaupt noch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



> Oder bin ich jetzt auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer?


Ja, bist Du. 

Niedersachsen ist de einzige Verband, der klar sagt, dass auf dieser Basis eine Fusion für Angler schädlich ist.

Die anderen WOLLEN diese Fusion unbedingt und treten NUR dann aus, wenn die Fusion NICHT kommen sollte.

NDS tritt so oder so aus, weil die sich weder etwas Positives für Angler von den jetzigen Dachverbänden (VDSF und DAV) noch von einem so dilettantisch zusammengeschusterten DAFV erwarten.

Oder auf gut Deutsch:
Die anderen meinen alle, aus 2 Kübeln Gülle kann man Gold machen.

Niedersachsen bezweifelt das.........


----------



## zalem (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jede Wette, dass die beiden Bundesverbände nicht die Hosen runterlassen.
> 
> Es wäre ein Novum in der Verbandsgeschichte, wenn derart brisante Themen diskutiert würden. Insbesondere das Geschehen um die VDSF-GmbH wird ja derart versteckt gehalten, dass man um diverse Spekulationen gar nicht herumkommt.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das genau so , mal sehen wie entschieden wird.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich darf aber immer im VDSF- Ausweis meine Beitragsmarken kleben obwohl ich kein MItglied dort bin.
> 
> Eigentlich müsse es ein Ausweis vom Verein sein.




Moin! 

Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Ich bin Mitglied in drei Vereinen und bekam bei jedem einen eigenen VDSF-Pass (darf demnach dreimal die Papierschnippel anlecken und reinkleben). 
Beim letzten Vereinseintritt erlebte ich zum allerersten mal, dass mir kein neuer Pass "angedreht" wurde. Da habe ich mal nachgefragt und erhielt die Antwort vom Vorstand, dass der jeweilige Verein in dem ich Mitglied bin so besser abrechnen könne, aber 3 verschiedene Pässe normal nicht von Nöten wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Jedenfalls zahlst Du damit  3 mal Landesverbands- und 3 mal Bundesverbandsbeitrag statt nur einmal - Du mussts ja haben ;-)))

Aber so weiss man dann auch, wie die Mitgliederzahlen zusammen kommen, von denen Mohnert, Markstein und Konsorten immer träumen ;-)))


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls zahlst Du damit  3 mal Landesverbands- und 3 mal Bundesverbandsbeitrag statt nur einmal - Du mussts ja haben ;-)))
> 
> Aber so weiss man dann auch, wie die Mitgliederzahlen zusammen kommen, von denen Mohnert, Markstein und Konsorten immer träumen ;-)))




2 von meinen 3 Vereinen sind aus Niedersachsen....damit dürften sich die VDSF-Beiträge eh bald erledigt haben 
Ich habe mir schon sowas gedacht, doch habe ich mir die vergangenen Jahre nie so richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht und hab mich mit der plumpen "das muss halt so"-Erklärung zufriedenstellen lassen. 
Dennoch weiß ich gar nicht wie man diese VDSF-Pässe hätte abwählen können, die waren bei diversen Vereinsbeitritten immer am schnellsten gezückt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> 2 von meinen 3 Vereinen sind aus Niedersachsen....damit dürften sich die VDSF-Beiträge eh bald erledigt haben
> Ich habe mir schon sowas gedacht, doch habe ich mir die vergangenen Jahre nie so richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht und hab mich mit der plumpen "das muss halt so"-Erklärung zufriedenstellen lassen.
> Dennoch weiß ich gar nicht wie man diese VDSF-Pässe hätte abwählen können, die waren bei diversen Vereinsbeitritten immer am schnellsten gezückt.




Ich denke diese Pässe sind ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten ohne Computer.
Der VDSF hatte wohl nie genug Geld um dies mal nach Stand der Technik umzustellen und somit auch seine Mitglieder (obwohl nur Landesverbände dort Mitglied sein können..war aber nicht immer so) Zahlenmäßig zu bereinigen.

Wie früher mal üblich war hat man halt 1 Million Pässe drucken lassen.... das brauch seine Zeit bis man die Verbraucht hat.  :q


----------



## Dunraven (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Ich bin Mitglied in drei Vereinen und bekam bei jedem einen eigenen VDSF-Pass (darf demnach dreimal die Papierschnippel anlecken und reinkleben).




Ich habe den Pass zwar auch, aber wenn ich nicht nachfrage bekomme ich keine Marke. Ich bin ja bei der Markenausgabe dabei, und die wenigsten hier nehmen das Ding oder wollen es. Auch ich habe mir den Pass damals extra ausstellen lassen, denn normal gibt es den nicht da überflüssig. Habe ihn auch nie im Leben gebraucht, aber sammeln macht ja Spaß. 
Ebenfalls Niedersachsen, daher wundere ich mich das Du soviele haben musst. Aber da stellt sich auch die Frage bist Du bald raus? Wenn die in Weser Ems drin bist, dann bleibst Du Mitglied. Nur der LSFV Niedersachsen hat gekündigt. Weser Ems scheint voll für die Fusion zu sein, zumindest hört man von denen nichts.


----------



## GandRalf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Ist es nicht so, dass der Verein nur die tatsächlich ausgegebenen Marken abrechnet?
Wenn nicht alle vom Verband bereit gestellten Marken ausgegeben, sondern wieder zurückgegeben werden, werden sie verrechnet, oder?

Ich habe meinen Ausweis auch schon früh gehabt, als ich noch an Wettangeln teil genommen habe. Ob er heute noch nötig wäre, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Dunraven schrieb:


> ... Weser Ems scheint voll für die Fusion zu sein, zumindest hört man von denen nichts.


Dafür hats Westfalen und Lippe eine 
_umfassende und ausführlich begründete_ Haltung
zur Fusion:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php
#d   #q   :e   |smash:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dafür hats Westfalen und Lippe eine
> _umfassende und ausführlich begründete_ Haltung
> zur Fusion:
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php
> #d   #q   :e   |smash:




Verdammt, ich kann nur das Vorwort lesen. Der Rest ist weiße Schrift auf weißem Grund.|evil:


----------



## velvet (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Ist doch gut, verständlich und einleuchtend begründet.
Das kann jeder voll nachvollziehen!


----------



## Pitti (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls zahlst Du damit 3 mal Landesverbands- und 3 mal Bundesverbandsbeitrag statt nur einmal - Du mussts ja haben ;-)))
> 
> Aber so weiss man dann auch, wie die Mitgliederzahlen zusammen kommen, von denen Mohnert, Markstein und Konsorten immer träumen ;-)))


 
Im Grunde müsste man die zu viel gezahlten Beiträge zurück bekommen, denn die Beiträge sind ja für die Versicherung und Beitrag. Und seit wann bezahlt man mehre Beiträge für ein und den selben zweck ? Da währe mal ein Fachman gefragt!

Jedenfalls würde dann das Mitgliedsbuch Sinn machen, somit wäre ja der Beweis erbracht das man schon Beiträge bezahlt, auch wenn man dann, in 5 weiteren Vereinen noch ist !


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Pässe sind ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten ohne Computer.
> Der VDSF hatte wohl nie genug Geld um dies mal nach Stand der Technik umzustellen und somit auch seine Mitglieder (obwohl nur Landesverbände dort Mitglied sein können..war aber nicht immer so) Zahlenmäßig zu bereinigen.
> 
> Wie früher mal üblich war hat man halt 1 Million Pässe drucken lassen.... das brauch seine Zeit bis man die Verbraucht hat.  :q



kein relikt sie dienen als nachweis der mitgliedschaft und der bezahlten beiträge für den jeweiligen verband.
beim dav als beispiel bekommst du ohne marke, mal als ein beispiel, die länderübergreifenden karten und die bl-internen karten für die gewässerpools nicht.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



antonio schrieb:


> kein relikt sie dienen als nachweis der mitgliedschaft und der bezahlten beiträge für den jeweiligen verband.
> beim dav als beispiel bekommst du ohne marke, mal als ein beispiel, die länderübergreifenden karten und die bl-internen karten für die gewässerpools nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
Das sollten sie aucheinmal einführen, die Gewässerpools. Ein Schein bzw. Mitgliedschaft und überall angeln im Bundeslande. Schluss mit der ewigen Vereinsmeyerei und 1000 private interne Regelungen : Mein See, Mein Ufer, Mein Fisch, meine Gesetze und Bestimmungen ....


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



antonio schrieb:


> kein relikt sie dienen als nachweis der mitgliedschaft und der bezahlten beiträge für den jeweiligen verband.
> beim dav als beispiel bekommst du ohne marke, mal als ein beispiel, die länderübergreifenden karten und die bl-internen karten für die gewässerpools nicht.
> 
> antonio



Klar ein Relikt.
Heut zu Tage gibt es Karten die in Scheckkartenformat sind, manche sind sogar elektronisch Lesbar.
Mit einem vernünftigen System dahinter sind sogar die doppel Mitgliedschaften passe.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dafür hats Westfalen und Lippe eine
> _umfassende und ausführlich begründete_ Haltung
> zur Fusion:
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php
> #d   #q   :e   |smash:



Internet-Meisterleistung vom LFV !!!
1.) Der Artikel steht in der Datei akt_fusion_gescheitert.php. Sehr gelungen, wenn man ihn dann "Neue Chance" nennt.

2.) Durch den Rechtschreibfehler im Schlusssatz wird das Ganze dann auch noch linguistisch äußerst interpretierbar:


> Hoffen wir, dass der Einheit der deutschen Angler dieses Mal Nichts mehr im Wege steht!


Welches "Nichts" wird der "Einheit der deutschen Angler" denn "dieses Mal" hoffentlich "mehr im Wege" stehen???

Das "Nichts" an konzentrierter Vorbereitung?
Das "Nichts" an Transparenz und Offenheit? 
Das "Nichts" an finanziellen Rücklagen?
Das "Nichts" an Zukunfts- und Finanzplanung?
Das "Nichts" an Kompetenz und Führungskraft?
Das "Nichts" an Beantwortung wichtiger Fragen?

Alle diese Nichts stehen der Einheit der deutschen Angler schon seit Jahren mehr als im Wege. Da müssen wir nicht drauf hoffen, sondern das sind wir so gewohnt und kennen es nicht anders. Und eine überwältigende schweigende Mehrheit hat sich so sehr damit abgefunden, dass sie treudoof seit Jahren diesem Nichts das Geld in den Rachen schmeißt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Welches "Nichts" wird der "Einheit der deutschen Angler" denn "dieses Mal" hoffentlich "mehr im Wege" stehen???


 
Oder sind sie selbst einfach nur realistisch? Die haben erkannt das sie alle "Nichts" sind, da sie sich selber im Wege stehen. 

Auch das Wort "hoffentlich" klingt nicht wirklich so, als wäre man vom Erfolg überzeugt. Alles frei interpretierbar...


----------



## Pitti (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Pitti schrieb:


> Im Grunde müsste man die zu viel gezahlten Beiträge zurück bekommen, denn die Beiträge sind ja für die Versicherung und Beitrag. Und seit wann bezahlt man mehre Beiträge für ein und den selben zweck ? Da währe mal ein Fachman gefragt!
> 
> Jedenfalls würde dann das Mitgliedsbuch Sinn machen, somit wäre ja der Beweis erbracht das man schon Beiträge bezahlt, auch wenn man dann, in 5 weiteren Vereinen noch ist !


 

Wieso muss man eigentlich, bei jeden Verein in den man aktiv ist, extra Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen ? Einmal müsste doch reichen ,  oder gibt es da ne Regelung ?


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar ein Relikt.
> Heut zu Tage gibt es Karten die in Scheckkartenformat sind, manche sind sogar elektronisch Lesbar.
> Mit einem vernünftigen System dahinter sind sogar die doppel Mitgliedschaften passe.



mag sein und wie weiß der kartenverkäufer an der tanke zum beispiel ob derjenige mitglied ist und bezahlt hat bei ner checkkarte und damit ne ermäßigte karte bekommt oder nicht oder auch gar keine?
willst du alle kartenausgabestellen mit nem lesegerät ausstattten, wie soll auf der karte gespeichert werden ob bezahlt wurde oder nicht?
der aufwand wäre immens.

antonio


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Pitti schrieb:


> Wieso muss man eigentlich, bei jeden Verein in den man aktiv ist, extra Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen ? Einmal müsste doch reichen ,  oder gibt es da ne Regelung ?



der verein macht jedes jahr ne mitgliederzahlmeldung an den lv.
auf grund der mitgliederzahl bekommt er dann vom lv ne rechnung über den abzuführenden mitgliedsbeitrag.
diesen beitrag holt sich der verein vom mitglied über den vereinsbeitrag wieder(durchlaufender posten).

antonio


----------



## Pitti (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

@ Antonio 

Der Werdegang ist mir klar, aber wenn ich in mehr als einen VDSF-Verein Mitglied bin ( was ja nicht der Fall ist, aber bei anderen anscheint) dann leuchtet mir das gar nicht ein. Wenn ich bei Verein A schon Verbandsbeiträge gezahlt habe, wieso muss ich für B und C nochmal zahlen ?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



antonio schrieb:


> mag sein und wie weiß der kartenverkäufer an der tanke zum beispiel ob derjenige mitglied ist und bezahlt hat bei ner checkkarte und damit ne ermäßigte karte bekommt oder nicht oder auch gar keine?
> willst du alle kartenausgabestellen mit nem lesegerät ausstattten, wie soll auf der karte gespeichert werden ob bezahlt wurde oder nicht?
> der aufwand wäre immens.
> 
> antonio




Wie funktioniert dies bei Deinen vielen anderen Karten?
Wie z.b. bei der Karte des ADAC?

Warum machst Du es Dir so schwer?
Im Grunde interessiert es den Fischereiaufseher nicht ob Du VDSF Mitglied bist oder nicht.
Der prüft nur Fischereischein und Erlaubniskarte.

Ich hab Kollegen die haben seit Jahren ihre Marken nicht eingeklebt. Wen juckt es?

Interessant wird es nur wenn Du z.B. in SH angeln willst. Dort wird für Nicht- VDSF Mitglieder die doppelte Gebühr für den Erlaubnisschein kassiert.

Wir leben im Technologie- Zeitalter. 
Da muss keiner mehr Marken kleben.

Ok, dann müssten Rechnungen an die Mitglieder geschickt werden. Die Angler wollen natürlich eine Bestätigung für ihren gezahlten Beitrag haben.
Marken sind somit einfach.
Hättest Du Recht...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Pitti schrieb:


> @ Antonio
> 
> Der Werdegang ist mir klar, aber wenn ich in mehr als einen VDSF-Verein Mitglied bin ( was ja nicht der Fall ist, aber bei anderen anscheint) dann leuchtet mir das gar nicht ein. Wenn ich bei Verein A schon Verbandsbeiträge gezahlt habe, wieso muss ich für B und C nochmal zahlen ?



Weil die Damen und Herren noch nie was von EDV gehört haben.
Weil es doch angenehm ist mehrfach abzukassieren.
Weil die Büchlein schick sind.
Weil....


----------



## Pitti (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Also da bin ich echt Platt, wer weis denn da wie viele Mitglieder es dann wirklich sind im Vdsf. Vielleicht gibt's es da ja nur 100 000 , alles andere sind doppel und dreifach Mitglieder in den Vereinen .


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Pitti schrieb:


> Also da bin ich echt Platt, wer weis denn da wie viele Mitglieder es dann wirklich sind im Vdsf. Vielleicht gibt's es da ja nur 100 000 , alles andere sind doppel und dreifach Mitglieder in den Vereinen .



Das ist die grosse Quizfrage.

Diese stellt sich Thomas auch seit Jahren.


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert dies bei Deinen vielen anderen Karten?
> Wie z.b. bei der Karte des ADAC?
> 
> der gelbe engel hat sofort kontakt zur zentrale bzw, wenn du dort anrufst wird gleich gecheckt ob du bezahlt hast oder nicht.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Pitti schrieb:


> Also da bin ich echt Platt, wer weis denn da wie viele Mitglieder es dann wirklich sind im Vdsf. Vielleicht gibt's es da ja nur 100 000 , alles andere sind doppel und dreifach Mitglieder in den Vereinen .



das weiß keiner, außer jemand beim lv/ bv setzt sich hin und gleicht die mitgliedererhebungen aller vereine ab.
tun sie auch nicht, weil sie dann weniger kohle hätten.

antonio

p.s. auch der abgleich wird schwierig, da keine namentliche meldung durch die vereine erfolgt, sondern nur ne zahlenmäßige.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



Pitti schrieb:


> ...alles andere sind doppel und dreifach Mitglieder in den Vereinen .


Natürlich, genau das ist einer der 2 Gründe, warum das so gehandhabt wird. 


Sharpo schrieb:


> 1. Weil es doch angenehm ist mehrfach abzukassieren.
> 2. Weil.... man so mehr VDSF-Mitglieder ausweist, als es faktisch sind


----------



## Pitti (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie viele Ehrenmitglieder und was weis ich noch für Karteileichen bei den Vereinen noch so in den Mitgliedslisten geführt werden, kommen wir wirklich auf weit weniger wie 500 000 Angler in Deutschland die Organisiert sind. #d


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

Ok, antonio.

Einsicht meinerseits.#t


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

kein problem.
man kann sich nicht überall auskennen, bei der länderwurschtelei.

antonio#h


----------



## seeangler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*

also, leute....  ihr schreibt einen misst zusammen... da muss euch mal einer Aufklären ;-)   jeder Verein (alte Bundesländer) der in einem Landesverband organisiert ist, ist mit seinen Mitgliedern dann auch Automatisch im VDSF Organisiert wenn denn der entsprechende Landesverband im VDSF ist... verstanden....    wenn jeder Vereinsvorstand, nach Satzung des Verbandes handelt und jedes Mitglied jährlich im Oktober seine Jahresmeldung an den VDSF sendet..  hat man auch die Aktuellen zahlen.. und dabei ist es egal ob Aktives oder Passives / Ehrenmitglied  etc.  dafür zahlt man dann seinen Beitrag an den VDSF und seinem Landesverband je ordentlich gemeldeten Mitglied 2,- euro VDSF und ... euro LV      welchem kleinen Verein nützt es einen Beitrag an den VDSF zu zahlen, was bekommt er dafür... Herr Mohnert  kriecht den selbsternannten Tierschützern und Schmetterlingsfängern..  in den Allerwertesten  und uns Angler  lässt er im Stich... wir bekommen immer mehr auflagen.. und Verbote...   Herr Mohnert fliegt schön nach Irland / Alaska / etc.  um seine geliebten Lachse und  Forellen zu fangen...  wir die es nicht so dicke haben, haben das nachsehen....  *noch so ein Witz*  der nur der Versicherung und dem VDSF *als Lobby* dient   ..der VDSF  hat für die Vereine eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung abgeschlossen... 25000,- im Schadensfall und 5000,-  selbstbeteilung für den Verein..   kleine Vereine können sich das nicht leisten....  mein Kleiner Verein hat in 40 Jahren VDSF Mitgliedschaft in etwa 9000,- euro Beitrag bezahlt .. rückerstattung 0,00 €   Beitragsmarken... na 1cent pro Marke  grad mal 270,-    die Pässe muss man ja auch bezahlen...  und die  VDSF GmbH  dick machen... na ja die sind ja eigentlich Pleite.... mussten sich aus unser aller Mitgliedsbeiträgen  Geld bei der Mama VDSF leihen....      so nun bin ich mal gespannt....  ich bin froh    wenn dieses FUSION Geschichte wird .. und ganz schnell vergessen.... die einzelnen Mitglieder egal ob DAV oder VDSF wollen diese doch auch nicht!!    Petri  Catch & Release


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrag zur VDSF-Mitgliederversammlung am 15.02.2013*



seeangler schrieb:


> also, leute.... ihr schreibt einen misst zusammen... da muss euch mal einer Aufklären ;-) jeder Verein (alte Bundesländer) der in einem Landesverband organisiert ist, ist mit seinen Mitgliedern dann auch Automatisch im VDSF Organisiert wenn denn der entsprechende Landesverband im VDSF ist... verstanden.... wenn jeder Vereinsvorstand, nach Satzung des Verbandes handelt und jedes Mitglied jährlich im Oktober seine Jahresmeldung an den VDSF sendet.. hat man auch die Aktuellen zahlen.. und dabei ist es egal ob Aktives oder Passives / Ehrenmitglied etc. dafür zahlt man dann seinen Beitrag an den VDSF und seinem Landesverband je ordentlich gemeldeten Mitglied 2,- euro VDSF und ... euro LV welchem kleinen Verein nützt es einen Beitrag an den VDSF zu zahlen, was bekommt er dafür... Herr Mohnert kriecht den selbsternannten Tierschützern und Schmetterlingsfängern.. in den Allerwertesten und uns Angler lässt er im Stich... wir bekommen immer mehr auflagen.. und Verbote... Herr Mohnert fliegt schön nach Irland / Alaska / etc. um seine geliebten Lachse und Forellen zu fangen... wir die es nicht so dicke haben, haben das nachsehen.... *noch so ein Witz* der nur der Versicherung und dem VDSF *als Lobby* dient ..der VDSF hat für die Vereine eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung abgeschlossen... 25000,- im Schadensfall und 5000,- selbstbeteilung für den Verein.. kleine Vereine können sich das nicht leisten.... mein Kleiner Verein hat in 40 Jahren VDSF Mitgliedschaft in etwa 9000,- euro Beitrag bezahlt .. rückerstattung 0,00 € Beitragsmarken... na 1cent pro Marke grad mal 270,- die Pässe muss man ja auch bezahlen... und die VDSF GmbH dick machen... na ja die sind ja eigentlich Pleite.... mussten sich aus unser aller Mitgliedsbeiträgen Geld bei der Mama VDSF leihen.... so nun bin ich mal gespannt.... ich bin froh wenn dieses FUSION Geschichte wird .. und ganz schnell vergessen.... die einzelnen Mitglieder egal ob DAV oder VDSF wollen diese doch auch nicht!! Petri Catch & Release


 
Erster Beitrag und dann so was, ich dachte nun kommt mal was neues. Jeder der mal im Vorstand gearbeitet hat weis das. Viele die im Verein sind wissen es nicht, "warum wohl", weil es ihnen nur um die Vorzüge, der Gewässer oder Möglichkeiten des Vereins geht. 
Niemand, tretet in einen Verein ein, um Ehrenamtlich tätig zu werden, oder Arbeitsstunden zu leisten. Geschweige denn weil er sich einsam fühlt. Jedenfalls ist mir niemand bekannt ! 

Also nicht wundern wenn, viele nichts wissen und wenige einiges und ganz wenige alles. Das hat alles System und ist über Jahrzehnte so gewachsen und gewollt. #6


----------

